# kernel 2.6.22 - hda a sda

## artega

Witam  :Wink: 

Przez jakis czas bylem szczesliwym posiadaczem jadra 2.6.20 z ukladem partycji /dev/sda1 jako / i /dev/sda2 jako swap (dysk na sata) jednak nawet podczas "intensywnej" pracy system zjadal tylko ~300mb ramu na kosci 1gb, wiec partycja swap nie byla w ogole uzywana. Dlatego postanowilem usunac partycje swap a w jej miejsce wstawic /boot gdzie moglbym przechowywac rozne jadra. Obecny schemat partycji wyglada tak: /dev/sda1 jako /boot i /dev/sda2 jako /. Jednak po aktualizacji jadra do 2.6.22 oznaczenia dyskow nagle sie zmienily z sda na hda   :Confused:  a przy probie botowania linuxa dostaje komunikat kernel panic ze nie znaleziono programu init  :Sad:  moj /boot/grub/menu.lst wyglada tak:

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

chainloader +1
```

a czesc /etc/fstab nastepujaco:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 / ext3 noatime 0 1
```

W czym tkwi problem?

----------

## kurak

Miałem też taki problem, czy na pewno dobrze zaznaczyłeś sterowniki do Serial ATA?

----------

## kolszak

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Miałem też taki problem, czy na pewno dobrze zaznaczyłeś sterowniki do Serial ATA?

 

pewnie w_ogole nie zaznaczyles sterownikow do SATA (w sumie to na pewno ).

Jesli kopiujesz starego configa od jadra ktorego uzywales do tej pory pamietaj ze moga zajsc pewnie zmiany w konfiguracji czego najlepszym dowodem jest jadro 2.6.22-r2 tam sata jest w zupelnie innym miejscu i troszke inaczej sie nazywa  :Wink:  tu tkwi Twoj blad  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## artega

W tym problem, ze zaznaczam odpowiednie opcje kompilacji jadra do mojego systemu (tak mi sie wydaje), tutaj jest wynik lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

a w konfiguracji zaznaczam Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support jako wbudowany ficzer  :Smile:  jednak nadal to samo juz drugi dzien :/

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *artega wrote:*   

>  Jednak po aktualizacji jadra do 2.6.22 oznaczenia dyskow nagle sie zmienily z sda na hda   

 

Zaznaczyłes sobie za duzo o:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA

```

(czyli support for sata, conflicsts with libata SATA driver) 

W sekkcji ATA/ATAPI

Wywal to.

----------

## artega

Dzieki Eeeyeore, problem z hda zamiast sda znikl jednak nadal po zmianie w fstab i menu.lst jadro nie moze odnalezc pliku /sbin/init chociaz fizycznie znajduje sie na dysku a dalej nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzic :/

----------

## Eeeyeore

ojojojo rozdzieliłes /boot na 2 partycje wiec:

bylo:

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2

```

winno byc:

```

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda2

```

zakladam ze reszta wpisow jest poprawna

----------

## yanaek

miałem ten sam problem dzis przy upgradzie do jadra 2.6.22 , z tym ze mialem i tak wylaczona opcje CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA

problem sie rozwiazal na jakiejs liscie dyskusyjnej, trzeba wylaczyc w nowym jaju opcje typu *generic...ide...driver itp w dziale Drivers> ATA ....

po rekompilacji dysk znowu jest widziany jako sda

----------

## pershy

ja również miałem podobny problem. Wystarczy odznaczyć IDE_GENERIC=n. O dziwo w poprzedniej wersji jadra to nie było problemem.

----------

## backfire

Witam, powiedzmy ze mam podobny problem, po kompilacji jajka 2.6.22, system mi nie chce sie uruchomic, wyrzuca ze nie moze uzyc sda1, dysk mam na sata, blad taki jak przy braku wkompilowania modulu do obslugi file systemu, mimo ze w kernelu jest naprawde wszystko co potrzeba, o to config, juz nie wiem co mam robic z tym  :Sad: 

----------

